# Rapala Charge N Glow For Charging Glow Baits!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Mounts To Your Rod's Butt For Easy Access!

Years ago i kept sharing this little jewel on my fledgling videos but nobody read the descriptions on what i was using or where to find one. So since my original unit stopped working last week i decided to get 2 more units & to just make a video showcasing just this one night casting accessory.

The Rapala Charge N Glow mounts to the underside of your fishing rod's handle for quick & easy charging of your UV grubs & lures. The ultra violet L.E.D. will create a bright condensed UV light to chage your your lures for your nocturnal use.

The compact design allows you to fish for nocturnal species by attracting them to your UV coated lures. I've tried those bulky UV charging chambers that's not as "portable" as this unit is. This unit beats them all.






The main advantage to the Rapala Charge N Glow unit is it's small, doesn't requires you to hold it & operates just using the tip of your finger. How easy is that? Been using this for years with great success.


----------

